

Teleprompter PRO - mattgecko
https://itunes.apple.com/app/teleprompter-pro/id572401027?mt=8

======
mattgecko
Powerful, professional and super versatile.

Teleprompter Pro was designed for broadcasters, filmmakers, musicians,
singers, business professionals, or any public speaking.

